# Spot Light from USA Trains



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Just wanted to show you the breakdown for the Spot Light.










Some specifications: The base is 1.75 inches. The lens assy. is 2 inches. Nuts are 5 mm. Bulb is 18v bayonet.
One wire is soldered to an insulated contact. Just like a postwar light assy. which also has the same spring.
that wire exits the housing through a hole. The common is lamp baseplate bolted to the u frame. At the top of the base the u fame rotates and has a wire soldered to a washer for contact. 
Bad part is that both wires are short. Just to strip a wire it could be pulled out. it was then I decided to take it apart and redo the wires.










The ring just pulls off. The lens comes off and it does have a bevel to fit in the housing.
I used pliers to grab the socket. Most of them came out but two sockets separated from the bulb base. They just press back in.



















The gound for the bulb was redone. I etched the socket to brass and soldered a wire 
Sorry I do not have a socket picture. Now two wires come out of the housing not one.
Only one wire will fit into the base. Also I used a 20 gage wire.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What's the light go on?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I believe a G Scale work car from USA Trains. The item was bought from Charles Ro. These were bought for back lighting a ledge on another layout.
I have a prewar 800 search light car but no search lights. This could work.


----------

